# GPV GreenPower Motor Company



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm trying to understand stocks with hyper-momentum.

With the hype for TSLA, I guess everybody is looking for other stocks that could skyrocket in the electrical vehicles industry. I guess that's what happened when NKLA went from $10 to $75 (and then crashed) or what's currently happening with NIO that soared from $3 to $55, wow!

On the TSXV side, there's GPV who's into electric buses and it went from $2 to $30, then crashed back to $12 and now back up to $36. That's x18 in a year (+1700%).

Any comments on this kind of hype?

Thanks!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, better get in before it goes up another 1700% in a year? Maybe they can triple (+200%) their quarterly revenue to $6.3 million on a $700M market cap.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tesla isn't the only game in town.
The big automakers are moving electric & autonomous.

There are piles of companies playing in this space, I think it's unlikely that you're going to choose the breakout winners.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

@doctrine Obviously I'm not buying this for in long term hold. It's a momentum play. And I'm not buying it at this level, as it can crash at any moment.

@MrMatt Yeah I was wondering if anyone had clues to identify potential hyper-momentum stocks and could comment on their experience. At the moment, it's more like buying a lottery ticket, but there's certainly some traders specializing in momentum micro caps.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe buy GM? Apparently 40% of their new vehicles will be EVs by 2025. 









GM Doubles Down on Electric Vehicles, Again!


General Motors’ electric vehicles strategy is full speed ahead as CEO Mary Barra promised an increase in both investments and hiring to execute its plans.



www.triplepundit.com





But will they improve profitability of company?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Maybe buy GM? Apparently 40% of their new vehicles will be EVs by 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, I'm in Ford, they have lots of electric plans, including hybrids that cost similar to the comparable gas vehicle (Escape specifically)

The thing is the traditional automakers know how to make cars, at scale, in one of the most competitive markets.
Tesla is just really really cool.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

MrBlackhill said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to understand stocks with hyper-momentum.
> 
> ...


Here is a good ARK article about Tesla. They make some compelling arguments of lowering production costs w higher volumes,higher margins , autonomous car development etc. Their base target is $1700 in 2024 for Tesla. Maybe a little optimistic. I imagine the opther big auto cos will be ramping up EV car models shortly too. I could see the EV market being as competitve as the regular car market.









Tesla Price Target: Tesla's Potential Trajectory During the Next Five Years


Based on new research, ARK is sharing our latest model to clarify what we believe is Tesla’s potential. A Tesla price target of...




ark-invest.com


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Jimmy said:


> Here is a good ARK article about Tesla. They make some compelling arguments of lowering production costs w higher volumes,higher margins , autonomous car development etc. Their base target is $1700 in 2024 for Tesla. Maybe a little optimistic. I imagine the opther big auto cos will be ramping up EV car models shortly too. I could see the EV market being as competitve as the regular car market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they are right and I'm very curious of the future of Tesla's share price, but unfortunately I'm also having a hard time believing in its current valuation as I've posted here : Tesla (TSLA)


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

MrBlackhill said:


> I hope they are right and I'm very curious of the future of Tesla's share price, but unfortunately I'm also having a hard time believing in its current valuation as I've posted here : Tesla (TSLA)


I hear commentators on BNN who say Tesla are so far ahead of everybody else in the EV space. Hard to say . Still, there is no way GM, Ford, VW,MB etc are going to sit and watch their market just switch over to Tesla EVs

I have Tesla in my EARK ETF at about 10%. I may just buy more of that for more exposure to Tesla. Tesla ,Nio and other EV stocks like PLUG and BLNK are all way up and overbought. They may be worth a look on a downturn, a big downturn.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

MrBlackhill said:


> On the TSXV side, there's GPV who's into electric buses and it went from $2 to $30, then crashed back to $12 and now back up to $36. That's x18 in a year (+1700%).


Seems like I can sense those things, haha.

I posted this two weeks ago near its peak and now it's a $23, which is more than -35% drop.

I'm just kidding, I don't truly believe I can sense anything. I was also watching AT.TO and I'm currently confused about that stock. Not sure what to think.


----------

